# K&K Pure Mini with vintage endpin



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm looking at this K&K pickup for my D-18 Golden Era. Just wondering if anyone else has installed this in their D-18GE? I talked with one dealer that said it might be an issue with the GE's small bridge plate.
As well has anyone ever used the vintage endpin jack thats avaiable. Supposedly this fits in the guitar with out drilling but you need a 1/8 inch adapter instead of being able to use the 1/4 inch guitar jack.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

Tapastring (who make the Vintage Jack) also make 1/8" (3.5mm) to 1/4" cables:  Tapastring Guitar Care Products | The "Vintage Jack" | End Pin Jack No Drilling Required
I've used K&K back in the day but preferring the sound of mic/natural sound over transducer, I switched to the L.R. Baggs Lyric (or Anthem...but Lyric in a case like a through saddle) and have been very happy...


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Foldkway is telling me that the K&K is the most natural sounding. I, also prefer the sound of mic\natural. I'm wondering if the k&k will get me there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, it will. I tried a few pickups in my D28 and settled on the Pure in the end.


----------



## Geetarz (Jan 19, 2016)

I think the guys at Folkway are tops in this industry and Mark is a superb luthier. It may be purely psychological for me in that I _know_ the K&K is a transducer and therefore I'm stuck on thinking it has a transducer sound no matter how good it is...to me there is no mistaking the mic'd/natural sound coming from the Lyric


----------

